# Cam & 1/2 vs New Nitrous cam



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

First I want to state I am looking for no bow wars here, I would just like to know if anyone here has had a chance to compare the 2 cams side by side, and what there thoughts are. I own a 2003 Ultra-Tec with the cam .5 and am very seriously looking at getting a Martin Razor X with nitro cams for a second bow. I want a bow that is very smooth, I like my hoyt very much, and wonder with the nitro cam, will it be as smooth. Thank you for any help.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

I would say you can expect the same sort of smoothness from the Nitrous cam with very comparable speed. Where the Nitrous cams really shine is that they require only one module for all three base cams, rather than having 14 different modules for three base cams. It is much easier for the stocking dealer to carry the Nitrous cams and be able to stock the right draw length. The difference I feel, is in the adjustability of the Nitrous cam and the overall versatility of being able to change draw length 3 1/2" on each base cam with the option of using a shoot thru module or standard cable guard configuration on the same cam. Needle bearings and 1/2" draw adjustment with perfectly straight nock travel in ANY draw position on the cam. Draw and cable adjustments can be made to the Nitrous-X can be made w/o a bow press. The real difference, of course, is that Martin has taken great pride in the feel and overall balance of the new risers, which are quite different than Hoyt's tec design. Both companies produce excellent laminated limbs, but depending on who you talk to, some, like myself and limb guru Dave Barnsdale, have long preferred a single, solid laminated limb, while Hoyt uses a split limb design. Hey whatever works for you, right? Both systems will perform at the highest level of accuracy and performance. Nitrous cams, though, are really marvelous. In fact, they shoot spectacular! Choosing between a Hoyt and a Martin really comes down to personal preference. Either way, you are in good company.


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

JDES
thank you for the info, I already own the ultra-tec, and am very excited to try the razor x, It looks like Martin is going to have a real winner there. I am just trying to figure out which configuration would best suit me Also I am from Mn. and have trouble finding a dealer that has a lot of martins in stock, they all seem hesitant to carry a bow with a long ATA seems everyone wants a short bow, if you have any info on any dealers carrying your full line it would be appreciated.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

While we're on the N-X cams. How long (and can you get it) would it take to get a retro-fit kit for a Cougar? A 2002 model.

What difference between that and the Razor-X with N-X cams and straight limbs?

Also what IBO can I expect to get at 30" from either?

Looking for a 3-D bow and like the shoot through design.


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

Back Country said:


> *JDES
> Also I am from Mn. and have trouble finding a dealer that has a lot of martins in stock,. *



Tell me about it! I went out today to deal on a Scepter 3 and found that both "martin dealers" in my area have "dropped" Martin (or it may be the other way around)


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

Hunter, 
the other problem I find is that they will order anything, but they have nothing in stock to try, how are you supposed to know if you will like it or not


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jim,
That was very well said and handled very proffesionaly. You made me want to get a Scepter.  But I won't be getting rid of my Pro Tec w/ spirals of course. 

Back Country the only way to decide if you really want one is to get one and shoot it. They are both great bows with super cams.


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> *Jim,
> You made me want to get a Scepter.
> . *



LOL does this mean that B H is going to turn over a new leaf

ones you try one you will give that holt away LOL  

runawaysXs


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

BigBirdVa,

It is my understanding that the Nitrous(x) requires a stiffer limb than the fury(x) -- I do not know how much difference there is however. So unless you are willing o give up some poundage on that Couger, you may need to get new limbs too.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Back Country said:


> *Hunter,
> the other problem I find is that they will order anything, but they have nothing in stock to try, how are you supposed to know if you will like it or not *


BC, you're right there - very few dealers will stock a variety of target bows since it always seems the customer wants it in a different color or with different cams, etc. As a result you need to find someone with the new bows available and try them - another tough thing to do. I had to order my Phantom II FuryX last spring without trying it and luckily I wasn't dissappointed 

I know that BHELLAND sometimes browses this board and he shoots for Martin - he may be able to help in some way. 

I order my Martin's through Bwana Archery - I trust them to get it right.


----------



## texasbarebow (Aug 3, 2004)

*martin*

I currently shoot the new sceptor III with the nitrous X, A cam with Mini Mods. I shoot with fingers and this is a forgiving bow. I came over from the ProTec with the cam.5.

I am now looking for the Razor X because if its additional ATA.

Martin is back on track with the new nitrous cam.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Texasbarebow } I'm a finger shooter also,whats your setup w/ the Razor- X ?


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Both are excellent*

I have the pleasure of owning both, a 2004 Martin Cougar III Elite with Nitrous X cams and a 2004 Hoyt Pro Elite XT 2000 Cam.5

The Nitrous X Cams and the Cam.5 are both very smooth cams to draw and hold but I might give a slight advantage to the Cam.5 on the smoothness of draw, but not by much. On the other side of the coin, one thing I have noticed is that The Nitrous X Cams have more solid of a wall and much less of what might be called a valley. Both are superb shooting bows and The purchase of A Martin with Nitrous or Nitrous X Cams would not disappoint you in my opinion. I would be hard pressed if I had to make a decision to get rid of either of these bows. I have shot an awfull lot of bows over the last few years and I can tell you that from what I have been able to tell, these two brands of bows are the two finest on the Market today. Thats not to slander anyone elses favorite brand, it is just my opinion and only that.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> "Jim, That was very well said and handled very proffesionaly."
> 
> Absolutely. That was a great answer. I wish the leaders of our country could handle questions that well.


----------



## ekelley (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm not trying to give a special endorsement, but Bill, at The Nock Point, 425-672-8080, in Mountlake Terrace, WA, carries Martin and Hoyt. You might wanna give him a call. He and Mike are both extremely knowledgeable about all aspects of both the Hoyts and the Martins for the Cam-and-a-half and the Nitrous X.


----------



## ekelley (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm not trying to give a special endorsement, but Bill, at The Nock Point, 425-672-8080, in Mountlake Terrace, WA, carries Martin and Hoyt. You might wanna give him a call. He and Mike are both extremely knowledgeable about all aspects of both the Hoyts and the Martins for the Cam-and-a-half and the Nitrous X.


----------

